# Time between shifts



## Dream Baby (Aug 25, 2021)

Does Target have a minimum time as to when a shift ends and a new one starts?

I have a some shifts that end at 10:00 PM but I have to be back at 7:00 AM the next day.

I normally wouldn't care so much but they are both eight hours.

The front end team used to call this "clopening" i.e. close then open.

Thoughts?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm told that way back when they had a policy against clopening but of course that's changed to meet the needs of capitalism, I mean the the store.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 25, 2021)

The rule used to be 8 hours if you get off at 10 then they could schedule you as early as 6. I don’t know if this rule still exists.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Yes it still exist you need 8h between your shifts .


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 25, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Does Target have a minimum time as to when a shift ends and a new one starts?
> 
> I have a some shifts that end at 10:00 PM but I have to be back at 7:00 AM the next day.
> 
> ...


8 hours between shifts is the rule from way back when. It’s not really followed anymore unless you have some long timer etls left.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 25, 2021)

Did you talk to your TL?  Sometimes we don’t really mean to do that.


----------



## Go2TL (Aug 25, 2021)

It differs from state to state. The state where I am at there has to be 10 hours between shifts.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 26, 2021)

My TL said I could come in later.

This is why I think TLs should do the schedule if our department is small.

I never understood why Target doesn't do schedules in two week blocks.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Aug 26, 2021)

This is dependent on your state, age, and if a minor, your school status.

Generally.  Varies by state, but there is no *law* or policy as far as I am aware.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 27, 2021)

I have a clopening scheduled next week for the first time in ages and I am NOT looking forward to it. I mean, it's 10 hours between shifts but for this night owl it's going to suck, lol.


----------

